# SupaThick Mami ...



## supathick mami (May 31, 2007)

Hey everyone , 
Im new to dimensions ... just wanted to introduce myself to everyone ... 
My website will be launched at the end of June and I will keep you posted on the details mainwhile you can visit me at www.myspace.com/sexycurvygal where u can see a lot more of my work 

Supathick Mami 

View attachment STM2.jpg


View attachment Copy of P5280970.jpg


----------



## maicito (Jun 2, 2007)

You are very lovely!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2007)

And the beautiful woman... And the Canada... And the me needing to go there.  :wubu: 

You had me almost pulling a Bill Cosby.


----------



## Rich P (Jun 3, 2007)

what a stunningly sexy figure - latina beauty xxxx :wubu:


----------



## supathick mami (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you guys  
Appreciate that 

XXXX 



www.myspace.com/sexycurvygal


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 3, 2007)

You do have a nice figure. Keep posting nice pics you could stand to put on another 30lbs


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 3, 2007)

You have a cute figure! Work it, girl!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 3, 2007)

You are quite a cute girl. I love your curves!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> You do have a nice figure. Keep posting nice pics you could stand to put on another 30lbs



Nooooo..... She's fine the way she is.


----------



## scarab (Jun 3, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> You do have a nice figure. Keep posting nice pics you could stand to put on another 30lbs



I concur... an additional 30 lbs (or more) would look stunning! It would certainly emphasize all of those beautiful curves. I'd love to see those thighs, hips and belly fill out into a decadent softness...


----------



## Spinalcombo (Jun 3, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> Nooooo..... She's fine the way she is.



Agreed. 

I'm not looking to pick on people ( I cant stress this enough), but I've always found phrases like "you should gain/ lose 'x' amount of weight" as another way of saying "you would look better different".

Whats wrong with the here and now people?

Let us all count our blessings this lovely lady has even afforded us her company in the first place!

:blush:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2007)

Spinalcombo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'm not looking to pick on people ( I cant stress this enough), but I've always found phrases like "you should gain/ lose 'x' amount of weight" as another way of saying "you would look better different".
> 
> ...



DING DING!! I'm hearing the gospel!!!  


It's no different. It's just reverse sizeism. I wouldn't mind it if supathickmami said she wanted to gain weight, but: NO ONE KNOWS.....


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 3, 2007)

Scarab
You're right she would look better with 30 more extra lbs


----------



## cuddlybbbw (Jun 3, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Scarab
> You're right she would look better with 30 more extra lbs



She's beautiful the way that she is and it's really rude to suggest how much someone should or should not weigh. I'm sure you wouldn't like it if someone told you that you would look better 30 lbs lighter.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 3, 2007)

cuddlybbbw said:


> She's beautiful the way that she is and it's really rude to suggest how much someone should or should not weigh. I'm sure you wouldn't like it if someone told you that you would look better 30 lbs lighter.



EXHIBIT A!! ^_^
H'Say thanks cuddlybbw.


----------



## dan (Jun 3, 2007)

Your a sexy bbw. Maybe you should start a paysite. Probably could make a few bucks.


----------



## zbot19 (Jun 3, 2007)

Can words really describe such Beauty, can words capture the proper meanings for such beauty, i don't think so, but alas i shall still try. Mami you are simply Stunning, Sexy, absolutely Gorgeous and Breathtaking!! i can't wait to see your pics and become one of your many many fans as i am sure you will have thousands of fans all around here  thanks for sharing. Sincerely Derek


----------



## supathick mami (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello , 
Just wanted to come trough and thank everyone for all your comments and compliments  , it's very appreciated .

Also wanted to add that right now , I am happy at my current weight ,but if ever I gain weight , I will also be happy with myself regardless . Just wanted to clarify that  . I have gained approx 30 pounds since October by accident and I am still happy and confident about my body .

So again thanks everyone .

My website should be out by the end of the month . I will keep you posted on that but for now you can visit me on myspace ... www.myspace.com/sexycurvygal

Thanks 

SupaThick Mami :kiss2:


----------



## Koldun (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow - I've always had a thing for yellow....even more so now


----------



## Elfcat (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful picture in the lingerie. Your tummy stretch marks look like mother of pearl inlays! I hope we see much more of you.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 7, 2007)

supathick mami said:


> Hello ,
> Just wanted to come trough and thank everyone for all your comments and compliments  , it's very appreciated .
> 
> Also wanted to add that right now , I am happy at my current weight ,but if ever I gain weight , I will also be happy with myself regardless . Just wanted to clarify that  . I have gained approx 30 pounds since October by accident and I am still happy and confident about my body .
> ...



Good good... That's what I wanted to hear!


----------



## boak23 (Feb 10, 2008)

supathick mami said:


> Hey everyone ,
> Im new to dimensions ... just wanted to introduce myself to everyone ...
> My website will be launched at the end of June and I will keep you posted on the details mainwhile you can visit me at www.myspace.com/sexycurvygal where u can see a lot more of my work
> 
> Supathick Mami



You are such a drop dead gorgeous woman! I luv all the extra weight you've gained. Do you plan on gaining more? And, what made you decide to get fat?

Please let me know beautiful:smitten:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2008)

You are SEXY!!! FIRE DOWN BELOW!!! :wubu: 

It is an honor to have you on here. Keep up the great self-esteem. 

ROCK ON!


----------



## troubadours (Feb 10, 2008)

boak23 said:


> You are such a drop dead gorgeous woman! I luv all the extra weight you've gained. Do you plan on gaining more? And, what made you decide to get fat?
> 
> Please let me know beautiful:smitten:





Weirdo890 said:


> You are SEXY!!! FIRE DOWN BELOW!!! :wubu:
> 
> It is an honor to have you on here. Keep up the great self-esteem.
> 
> ROCK ON!




:doh:no need for this post to be brought back....no need


----------



## Minerva_08 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow... you're gorgeous!!!


----------

